# Identifying an old Plane?



## sgetz (Nov 5, 2011)

My father was going through some of his old hand planes, and came across one we cannot seem to identify. Trying to figure out what type of plane it is, and who made it. It is 6 inches long, and about 2 inches wide. It does not have any identifying marks, and does not appear to have any patten or other identifying marks on it. 

I looked over it from various searches, and cannot seem to identify. I am including a picture here. Wonder if anyone could help point me somewhere to find out what this plane is.

Thank you!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Looks like you have a rare Sargent 2204. Nice find.


----------



## sgetz (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you. Best I can tell, this looks a lot like the plane you described. I asked my dad about it, he found it in our old house, and it was supposedly owned by my great uncles. Looks like we are possibly missing the front screw and the chip breaker, but we have that adjustment screw. Only thing that is a little different is that ours is about 6 inches long, where some places are saying the Sargent plane was 4 and 1/2 inches long. Did anyone possibly make a copy of this plane? Thanks again for the help!


----------



## sgetz (Nov 5, 2011)

Also, found another old one. This one I know is a Stanley Plane due to the Sweet Heart logo on the blade. Cannot seem to find a number on it anywhere. Saw one on Ebay, but had no identifier for it, and was missing the metal "tote". This one is about 3.5 inches long by 1 inch wide.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Neat, squirrel tail plane


----------



## sgetz (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you, had no idea how to identify that one. Love learning a little more about these planes each day.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*plane*

Its a #100. Check ebay for a value.


----------



## sgetz (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks again. Was nice to finally find out what these planes are.


----------

